# 5. sebamed Bike Day 14.09.2014



## mac_world (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Termin für den nächsten sebamed Bike Day steht. Es ist wieder der Sonntag am zweiten Wochenende im September, 14.09.2014.

Wie freuen uns auf die nächste Auflage.

Die Anmeldung wird Anfang Februar freigeschaltet.

Viele Grüße

euer Orgateam


----------



## Epic1 (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo Orgateam,

schade, dass Eure Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr am gleichen Wochenende statt finden soll, wie der Vulkanbike-Marathon in Daun. Letztes Jahr passte dies viel besser. Erst das Renn in Bad Salzig fahren und dann eine Woche später in Daun.

Da werde ich mich wohl für ein Rennen (wahrscheinlich Daun) entscheiden müssen, denn Samstag und Sonntag jeweils eine Rennen zu fahren, ist mir doch zu viel.

Vielleicht funktioniert es in 2015 ja wieder mit beiden Rennen.

Viele Grüße
Epic1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (26. Januar 2014)

Wir sind leider an dieses Wochenende gebunden. Bei uns im Ort sind an den Wochenenden vor und nachher andere Veranstaltungen. Deshalb konnten wir auch mit Daun da leider keine Kompromis finden.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Januar 2014)

Epic1 schrieb:


> Hallo Orgateam,
> 
> schade, dass Eure Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr am gleichen Wochenende statt finden soll, wie der Vulkanbike-Marathon in Daun. Letztes Jahr passte dies viel besser. Erst das Renn in Bad Salzig fahren und dann eine Woche später in Daun.
> 
> ...


Daun ist teuer und ne Autobahn...


----------



## mac_world (14. März 2014)

Ab heute ist die Anmeldung für den Bike Day freigeschaltet!

Termin: Sonntag, 14.09.2014
Kurzstrecke 28km 670hm Startzeit: 9:50 Uhr
Halbmarathon 40km 960hm Startzeit: 9:40 Uhr
Marathon 60km 1.410hm Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr

Die Strecken bleiben unverändert.

Hier könnt ihr euch anmelden: https://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10400/414

Auch für dieses Jahr haben wir uns wieder ein hochwertiges Präsent ausgedacht. Die ersten 150 Anmeldungen erhalten ein Paar Knielinge von CRAFT mit sebamed Logo! Wir freuen uns schon wieder auf September!


----------



## lonleyrider (15. März 2014)

S


----------



## dib (16. März 2014)

Wenn jetzt noch die Schussabfahrt aufgeschottert wird......


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2014)

Bitte, bitte....bitte..........nicht


----------



## dib (16. März 2014)

Och menno, ich Krieg immer einen Krampf im Oberschenkel (obwohl...meistens in beiden!) wenn ich mich Schlammbedingt auf der Schlussabfahrt auf die Schnauze leg..... ;-) Also, bitte Schottern : -)

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mac_world (19. März 2014)

Wir hatten die Abfahrt letztes Jahr zu spät gemäht und dadurch lag noch soviel Rasenschnitt auf der Strecke. Der Weg wird auch das ganze Jahr nicht befahren und begangen. Dieses wird früher gemäht und auch mal ordentlich drübergefahren. Dann passt das schon. 

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## uwe 22 (30. April 2014)

Bekommt man noch die Beinlinge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Uwe,

wir sind derzeit bei 123 Anmeldungen. Es sind also noch 27 zu vergeben. 

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## Kastel67 (29. Juli 2014)

Wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Alle Schlüpfer vergeben?


----------



## mac_world (29. Juli 2014)

Aktuell sind wir bei 228 Voranmeldungen. Also alles vergeben. Es kann sich aber trotzdem angemeldet werden.


----------



## alexmutzi (29. Juli 2014)

Schade, an dem Tag ist auch der 2. Albtraufmarathon in Gruibingen, mit 55km 1500hm oder 83km und 2550hm!
www.gruibinger-albtraufmarathon.de


----------



## mac_world (30. Juli 2014)

Na ja, der ist ja über 300 km entfernt von unserer Veranstaltung. Ich denke da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## schoeppi (8. September 2014)

So, jetzt wirds aktuell.

Wenn das Wetter so wird wie vorhergesagt Stand heute wirds wohl erheblich besser als letztes Jahr!

Freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (9. September 2014)

Es ist angerichtet.


----------



## schoeppi (10. September 2014)

Und die Sachen gibts diesmal im Eimer hab ich gelesen.

Das wird lustig!
Hoffentlich fangen die Fotografen das ein bisschen ein wenn Heerscharen von Bikern vor den Starts mit Eimern am
Lenker durch Bad Salzig fahren!


----------



## guenththo (11. September 2014)

Wetter sieht ja top aus. Fahre dieses Jahr das erste mal mit. Bin gespannt. Viele Trails?


----------



## schoeppi (11. September 2014)

guenththo schrieb:


> Viele Trails?



Genug!
Einteilen ist wichtig in Bad Salzig.
Zunächst gehts durch Ort, volles Rohr, eben, aber nicht sehr lange.
Dann gehts hoch, zwischen durch hoch und dann nochmal länger hoch.
Das geht so lange das du vermutlich denkst: "Na jetzt ists aber mal gut!"

Ab der ersten Verpflegungsstation ists dann auch gut und hört weitgehend auf, dann kannst du anfangen richtig Kitt zu geben.
Es kommen schon noch ein paar Rampen aber nix mehr wo du dich umbringst.

Der Spass fängt also an wenn du mal oben bist.
Alles bezogen auf die Mittelstrecke.


----------



## guenththo (11. September 2014)

Danke. 
Ja ich werd die 60 km fahren. Für alles andere steh ich morgens nicht auch . Habs im Höhenprofilgesehen das es erst ma ordentlich lange bergauf geht. Aber wenns Wetter so bleibt wirds besimmt lustig


----------



## Ste2014 (11. September 2014)

Ich bleib bei 60 km liegen, stehe aber für die 28 km morgens auf.


----------



## guenththo (11. September 2014)

Ich fahr keine 28 km Marathon für 2 std Autofahrt für Hin- und Rückweg


----------



## Ste2014 (12. September 2014)

Ich wohn umme Ecke und werd auch noch chauffiert.


----------



## Milan Racer (12. September 2014)

kann man sich Samstag oder Sonntag vor dem Rennen noch nachmelden?


----------



## knartzt (12. September 2014)

War die letzen Jahre problemlos möglich.

*Startnummernausgabe*
Samstag, 13.09. von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr (Start & Ziel Sebapharma Betriebsgelände)

Sonntags, 14.09. von 7:30 - 9:00 Uhr

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenththo (12. September 2014)

Sei froh. Das Glück hab ich nicht:/. Will mal raus aus Hessen 

@MilanRacer: ja das geht. Werd es auch so machen.


----------



## Milan Racer (12. September 2014)

danke, dann bis Sonntag


----------



## guenththo (14. September 2014)

Super Veranstaltung! Strecke war echt schön und auch im top Zustand. Und die letzte Abfahrt war super flowig.
Komme gerne wieder!


----------



## Kastel67 (14. September 2014)

... ich muss sagen ... wir waren mal wieder super drauf!!


----------



## mac_world (15. September 2014)

Die Ergebnisse sind online:

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/index.php?view=10050&param1=414

Uns hat es auch wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Wetter hat gepasst und es gab wenig Zwischenfälle. Das einzige Ärgnernis sind die vielen Gel und Riegelverpackungen die auf der Strecke gelegen haben. Das muss wieder besser werden.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## freak13 (15. September 2014)

Danke für die mal wieder sehr gelungene veranstaltung. Gibt kaum Kritikpunkte.
Auf der Langstrecke gab es ein paar unklare abzweigungen. Vielleicht kann man im nächsten Jahr auf den ersten 50 Metern nach der Abzweigung gleich 2 oder 3 mal Bändchen ins Gebüsch binden. Mussten teilweise rätseln und haben erst nach ein paar hundert Metern wieder Flatterband gesehen.
Im generellen aber Ausschilderung top, bis auf halt die 2 oder 3 Abzweigungen wo es etwas unklar war.

Strecke schön - Stimmung gut - Nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder !


----------



## schoeppi (15. September 2014)

Kann mich nur anschliessen, war wieder 1A!

Lustig ist immer die Truppe Fans am Schlussanstieg mit ihrer Musik und all dem Getöse, das macht nochmal richtig Laune da!

Ein Phänomen hatte ich noch das ich sonst nur aus Wiesbaden kenne:
bei einer der letzten 180Grad Kurven im Wald, da war auch ein Schlammloch, standen Ausgangs der Kurve zwei Leutchen mit Hund
praktisch auf der Strecke und unterhielten sich.
Wie doof kann man sein?


----------



## Milan Racer (17. September 2014)

jawohl ja, war sehr schön!
Die lautstarken Fans am Schlussanstieg waren wirklich sensationell


----------



## geisterbiker_de (9. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr schon die Termine für nächstes Jahr fix? Würde mir die gern Eintragen, um Terminkollissionen zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja, der Termin für nächstes Jahr steht schon. Ist der 13. September 2015.


----------



## Mierza (9. Oktober 2014)

Schade, dass sich der Termin mit der Marathon DM in Furtwangen überschneidet. Die Landesmeisterschaften finden dann ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in Bad Salzig statt, oder?


----------



## mac_world (9. Oktober 2014)

Das ist noch nicht entschieden. Es kann aber trotzdem auch parallel zur DM die RLP Meister ausgetragen werden. Infos folgen dann.


----------



## freak13 (10. Oktober 2014)

Mierza schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich der Termin mit der Marathon DM in Furtwangen überschneidet. Die Landesmeisterschaften finden dann ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in Bad Salzig statt, oder?



Gleichzeitig zur DM ist natürlich 
Könnt Ihr den Termin nicht ne Woche verschieben ?


----------



## mac_world (10. Oktober 2014)

Leider können wir da nichts machen. Wie schon auf der ersten Seite geschrieben sind wir hier auch abhängig von den örtlichen Terminen. Und da vor und nach diesem Wochenende hier immer Veranstaltungen sind können wir das leider nicht ändern.


----------

